
This robot butler follows you around and carries your stuff - anaptfox
https://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2017/02/22/robot-butler-follows-around-carries-stuff/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily-02/22/2017&tuid=748a83862069520d960f813bcff4827565ce62f2#.tnw_8IR8rtYF
======
tanepiper
Should have called it Lydia

"I am sworn to carry your burdens."

